# White text on black background for iPad 2



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you go to Settings-->General-->Accessibility on the iPad 2, there are several interesting options, but in particular there is an option to have white text on a black background.  I recall seeing some folks discussing using this on the Kindle phone app for reading in bed and other purposes.  It appears to apply everywhere on the iPad if you do it using the accessibility menu, though it makes the app icons look freaky!  I thought it might interest someone.

I looked for similar settings on the iPad 1, but didn't find them.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

This is available on the iPad 1.  It's located were text size and screen brightness is at.  The Aa key.  I use it pcassionally.  Also avaiable us sepia.  This is available on the iPad 1.  It's located were text size and screen brightness is at.  The Aa key.  I use it pcassionally.  Also avaiable us sepia.  
I guess I thought you were referring to just the kindle app when I first read this so I had to check.  This option can also be found in settings, general,  accessibility on the iPad I.  It's an on/off slider button.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Whoops, I missed it on the original model. Glad it is there.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Literati that I use for reading in bed (it's backlit).  I keep it in night mode (white text on black background).  I'm currently reading "The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks" - it freaked me out a bit when I got to the part where there are some pictures, until I remembered I was in night mode, and that's why they all looked like negatives!  

I just got an iPad (original, 32G wifi only) - my husband got one when they first came out, I waited until the 2 came out so we got a good deal on mine.  I'm finding that I think my favorite combo for reading on the iPad might be the same one I like on the iPhone & emulates reading on an eInk screen, a light gray background with darker gray text.  (Unless it's in bed, then I'd go to night mode, but there'd be so much text I don't know that I'd like reading on it in the dark.)  I don't plan on reading on it that much though, except maybe PDFs.  Remains to be seen, I'm still figuring things out, but I like it more & more as I use it.  Just gotta learn to type on it....which is hard because I'm a typist by trade...or was when I was working.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

You can set it up so a triple click of the home button turns it on and off as well.  Handy for reading apps that don't have a white on black option for reading in the dark.


----------



## Dornbrook (Mar 26, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I have a Literati that I use for reading in bed (it's backlit). I keep it in night mode (white text on black background). I'm currently reading "The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks" - it freaked me out a bit when I got to the part where there are some pictures, until I remembered I was in night mode, and that's why they all looked like negatives!
> 
> I just got an iPad (original, 32G wifi only) - my husband got one when they first came out, I waited until the 2 came out so we got a good deal on mine. I'm finding that I think my favorite combo for reading on the iPad might be the same one I like on the iPhone & emulates reading on an eInk screen, a light gray background with darker gray text. ipad 2 cases
> leather ipad 2 cases
> iPad2 cases (Unless it's in bed, then I'd go to night mode, but there'd be so much text I don't know that I'd like reading on it in the dark.) I don't plan on reading on it that much though, except maybe PDFs. Remains to be seen, I'm still figuring things out, but I like it more & more as I use it. Just gotta learn to type on it....which is hard because I'm a typist by trade...or was when I was working.


You can set it up so a triple click of the home button turns it on and off as well. Handy for reading apps that don't have a white on black option for reading in the dark.


----------

